# Anyone Else Getting Hotmail Ads?



## Lee (Jun 25, 2022)

This has been happening to me the last few days. Embedded in the inbox list are emails that are simply ads. And it shows to the left that it is indeed an ad.

So you can click on the ad box to delete without opening the email. 

Have also noticed that now you cannot automatically delete emails by checking all the boxes and hitting delete in one swoop. Now have to open each email to delete. Annoying.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 25, 2022)

No...and NO..I can still delete emails in one fell swoop by ticking all the boxes at once


----------



## Lee (Jun 25, 2022)

I wonder if it's because you are in the UK Holly?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 25, 2022)

Lee said:


> I wonder if it's because you are in the UK Holly?


Dunno Lee...could be...


----------



## Pepper (Jun 25, 2022)

Lee said:


> I wonder if it's because you are in the UK Holly?


No, I can do the same as holly.


----------



## caroln (Jun 25, 2022)

Did something happen to the "select all" box above the list of e-mails?  Maybe just a temporary glitch where it has become inoperable?


I've been getting ad e-mails for quite awhile now too.


----------



## Judycat (Jun 25, 2022)

I don't read emails anymore unless I am waiting for info on something. My inbox is full of ads has been that way since I had an email address. Ads and people commenting on what I said on some forum. I usually delete those unread too.


----------



## Lee (Jun 25, 2022)

Well now I can delete in one fell swoop again by ticking the box and hitting delete. All except for the ads, when I try to include them it automatically takes me to the ad. 

maybe with each ad if they repeat I will put them on blocked senders list.....that will teach them.


----------



## caroln (Jun 25, 2022)

Guess it _was_ just a temporary glitch then.  Glad it's working for you again.  Those imbedded ads just can't be deleted.


----------



## wmakirk (Jul 16, 2022)

Lee said:


> This has been happening to me the last few days. Embedded in the inbox list are emails that are simply ads. And it shows to the left that it is indeed an ad.
> 
> So you can click on the ad box to delete without opening the email.
> 
> Have also noticed that now you cannot automatically delete emails by checking all the boxes and hitting delete in one swoop. Now have to open each email to delete. Annoying.


----------



## wmakirk (Jul 16, 2022)

Lee said:


> This has been happening to me the last few days. Embedded in the inbox list are emails that are simply ads. And it shows to the left that it is indeed an ad.
> 
> So you can click on the ad box to delete without opening the email.
> 
> Have also noticed that now you cannot automatically delete emails by checking all the boxes and hitting delete in one swoop. Now have to open each email to delete. Annoying.


----------



## wmakirk (Jul 16, 2022)

I also get the adds now, how tacky but I can still check all the inbox items and hit delete and all go away, you might need to ask Hotmail what is going on,  Good luck!


----------



## wmakirk (Jul 16, 2022)

Lee said:


> Well now I can delete in one fell swoop again by ticking the box and hitting delete. All except for the ads, when I try to include them it automatically takes me to the ad.
> 
> maybe with each ad if they repeat I will put them on blocked senders list.....that will teach them.


Put your pointer on the add line (don't click) then look towards the right and you will see a trash can just click on it and away it goes.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 16, 2022)

Lee said:


> This has been happening to me the last few days. Embedded in the inbox list are emails that are simply ads. And it shows to the left that it is indeed an ad.
> 
> So you can click on the ad box to delete without opening the email.
> 
> Have also noticed that now you cannot automatically delete emails by checking all the boxes and hitting delete in one swoop. Now have to open each email to delete. Annoying.


Are you using an Ad Blocker?  I've been using ABP for years, and it has blocked tons of ads.

https://adblockplus.org/


----------

